# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Lắp phần đriver điều khiển máy cnc

## Bigball

Tình hình e mới mua bộ motor kèm driver điều khiển nhưng nó lạ quá không biết đấu sao. A e nào từng làm hay gặp thi chỉ e với. E cảm ơn nhé.hình vẽ như sau
Không biết úp hình sao nữa

----------


## tranphong248

K có hình các bác ở đây biết đâu mà giúp bác. Chỗ chèn hình có biểu tượng gần khung bác viết bài đó.Ngang với dòng định dạng font chữ.
Mà bác post bài chưa đúng chuyên mục đóa.

----------

